# problème d'identification chez LCL



## Dora (15 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,
je viens vous demander conseil concernant l'identification sur le site bancaire du LCL pour savoir si vous avez une idée.
Lorsque j'utilise le mac du boulot ou le mien à la maison et que je m'identifie sur ce site, on répond à chaque fois que je ne suis pas assez rapide sur la saisie des codes.
Hors si je le fais avec mon PC je n'ai pas de pb pour me connecter sur mon compte.
Y a t il une incompatibilité entre les mac et le site des clients de LCL?
merci de me répondre .


----------



## Arlequin (15 Mars 2006)

Dora a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> je viens vous demander conseil concernant l'identification sur le site bancaire du LCL pour savoir si vous avez une idée.
> Lorsque j'utilise le mac du boulot ou le mien à la maison et que je m'identifie sur ce site, on répond à chaque fois que je ne suis pas assez rapide sur la saisie des codes.
> Hors si je le fais avec mon PC je n'ai pas de pb pour me connecter sur mon compte.
> ...


 
je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider mais j'ai eu un problème similaire avec mon authentification sur ebay.be....... incompatibilité avec safari.... Depuis j'utilise firefox et aucun soucis..... essaye de ton coté peut être que......

à +


----------

